# Filing gaps in styrene



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am working on a scratchbuilding project in styrene, and have some small (0.02 thickness or less) gaps to fill. I have some "MMD Fast drying white putty" that I picked up at the local hobby shop, but it is really thick and pasty. It works okay, but for filling tiny gaps it really is too much. It easily overfills the gap, resulting in lots of sanding and sometimes some damage to the project. 

Any suggestions for what I should use? The material I am scratchbuilding in is styrene. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you try using a popsicle stick to press the putty into the gap and then scrape off the excess putty before it starts to harden? The only stuff I've ever used is green Squadron putty.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Bondo spot putty. You can use super glue gel as fill also. Jerry


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

You can also thin your putty. Squeeze some out onto a piece of glass or metal, add MEK, acetone, or some other liquid solvent, and stir. You may have to experiment a little to find the right solvent, but I've found that MEK is the most effective and least expensive option. Generally, whatever you're using to bond the styrene should work.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I had been using styrene scraps to push it in. The problem was more that the stuff was too thick. I will try thinning it with MEK (I have some on hand) and see how it works. Thanks.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

JB Weld works well on brass, not sure about styrene.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

First off, how large of a gap are we talking about here? I can see using plastic pieces to fill large gaps, but for small ones and small holes, there is nothing better than the Squadron Green putty that Dwight mentioned. It carves, files and sands perfectly after drying. If you get some shrinkage after it is dried, just refill. Nothing is going to work 100% the first time, every time. You have to keep after it until you get what you want.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never had any luck with Squadron putty as I find its too thick and dries to fast, but I never tried to thin it out before, so I'll add that to the list. 
So I've been using Testors Model Master Red Putty which has worked out really well. 

-Ray


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Squadron Putty has 2 types: 
1) White - quick dry 
2) Red - slow dry 

Toad


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I would try Zap a Gap. glue. If you spray it with a excelerator spray, it hardens in secounds and you can sand it just like the styrine.The stuff is great. *


----------

